# First post here!



## MK1J0E (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi everyone, first post here! So first things first, it's so great that there's a community like this for TT's which is so large and of such good quality and I thank all the people who are involved in keeping this site up and running! 

I'm currently keeping my eyes peeled for a nice MK1 225 that fits the bill and once I find one I hope to document my ownership journey on here for everyone.

My previous cars have included a Mini Cooper S R53, Peugeot GTI 180, Toyota Yaris T Sport, so this will be a decent upgrade for me in terms of performance and my first ever turbo


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Joe, Welcome to the TTF.
Good luck with your search, remember there is no such thing as a cheap TT.
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! When the time comes, please be sure to register so we know which TT you have.








Open Letter for New Members - Setting up Your Profile...


Welcome to the new TT Forum co uk - As some of you may know, the original Forum look and function changed in September '21 when VerticalScope Inc. took ownership of the Forum. Although the look has changed, the support and dedication of our Staff and members remains the same. In order to help...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## MK1J0E (Jan 3, 2022)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Joe, Welcome to the TTF.
> Good luck with your search, remember there is no such thing as a cheap TT.
> Hoggy.


Thanks!


Hoggy said:


> Hi Joe, Welcome to the TTF.
> Good luck with your search, remember there is no such thing as a cheap TT.
> Hoggy.


Thankyou! I'm not wanting to buy cheap however I am finding it difficult knowing what I should be paying in these current times as from what I've seen the whole used car market has gone a bit crazy as of late. My buying criteria goes something like:

2004 - 2006 225 Quattro Coupe, Black or Blue
60k - 90k miles 
Good service history with cambelt, water pump and haldex service having been done in the last 10k - 20k miles
Preferably a new clutch at some point too as I heard they're a bit more difficult to replace on the TT
2 years ago I could swear I remember seeing decent ones on sale for £2k - £2.5k but currently I'm seeing this kind listed at £3.5k - £5k... Maybe I could make a separate post on here regarding this, or perhaps you could advise me what you think a fair price would be for one in such condition?  

Joe


----------



## MK1J0E (Jan 3, 2022)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Welcome to the forum! When the time comes, please be sure to register so we know which TT you have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I appreciate it! I'll be sure to do that as soon as I find one


----------



## MK1J0E (Jan 3, 2022)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome 😁


Thanks!!


----------



## MK1J0E (Jan 3, 2022)

Molinos said:


> Welcome


Thank you!!


----------

